# Lenses - All Change!



## rhysb123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello!

Current lens line up - 
17-40mm L f/4, 
40mm f/2.8, 
50mm f/1.4, 
85mm f/1.8, 
70-200 L f/2.8 

Bodies - 5D & 7D

I'm really not liking the 85mm f/1.8 - I find it too unpredictable and unreliable (especially on the 7D as a 135mm equiv.) I'd love to get the 135mm f/2 L. 

Here's the plan : Sell 50mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.8 and buy 135mm f/2 L.
(The 40mm pancake is brilliant and the IQ is better than the 50mm in my opinion.)

Lenses would then be -
17-40mm
40mm
135mm
70-200mm

I shoot weddings, portraits etc. 

I'd appreciate people's thoughts.

Cheers

Rhys


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 28, 2012)

Depends on your style. I'd miss having a shallow DOF and low light capability, but each person is different. If you use f/2.8 and smaller then what you propose will work well, although I'm curious how you'd use the 135 on a crop for weddings and portraits -- I find it too long.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> ... I'm curious how you'd use the 135 on a crop for weddings and portraits -- I find it too long.



+1 

Personally, I loved the 85/1.8 on my 7D, the only downside was the axial CA so you had to avoid high contrast reflections (like chrome). Loved it so much that I replaced it with the 85L II. Then I got the 135L, but only after going FF - 135mm on APS-C needs a lot of room for portraits (outdoors, mainly, and hopefully your subjects won't mind you shouting to them from a distance  ).


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the 85 1.8 and really like it. It's a good lens for the money. The CA can be a problem sometimes depending on the scene. It's really the only thing I don't like about it. It's sharp, even wide open. Most of the time I shoot it at 1.8. Focus is usually spot on. I did have some issues the other week shooting some things further than the normal distance i use it(I'm usually working close to the MFD), but I don't know if it was a lens or body/AF issue. I haven't had a chance to AFMA it, yet. A friend was borrowing it. I do keep thinking about getting the 85 1.2, though...


----------



## Cosk (Jul 28, 2012)

If you're finding the 85 /1.8 unreliable, I don't think selling it for the 135 is going to solve your problems. 

What do you mean when you say your 85 is unreliable? Are you missing shots because of focus? Or is it IQ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd think the 135mm l would be a little long on a 7D, but it depends on your style.
The 85mm f/1.8 is very good and reliable, but it is possible to have a damaged or malfunctioning lens.
As far as CA, its now pretty much a non issue, Lightroom 4 will even remove or minimize LoCa's as well as make other lens corrections.
I'd first get your lens checked out.


----------



## rhysb123 (Jul 28, 2012)

@Cosk It's a focusing issue - within a few metres it's not too bad (especially now that I've micro adjusted on the 7D), but anything with a bit of distance, say 6+ metres and its open to guessing what it will do - in/out focus. I cant trust it. 
Maybe I've got a bad copy. 

I really don't think I'd use the 135 L on the 7D, its more for the 5D. 

Rhys.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 28, 2012)

rhysb123 said:


> @Cosk It's a focusing issue - within a few metres it's not too bad (especially now that I've micro adjusted on the 7D), but anything with a bit of distance, say 6+ metres and its open to guessing what it will do - in/out focus. I cant trust it.
> Maybe I've got a bad copy.



Be sure and rule out user error first. This is especially true if you're getting OOF at wider apertures at those distances. Just something to think about.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 29, 2012)

I love my 135L on my crop but you do need lots of space - typically 3-5m gets you tight face shots, the 50mm on crop is good for head/shoulders close up, but I'm seriously considering a 85mm right now, plus a 24/28mm for tight space group shots.


----------



## pwp (Jul 29, 2012)

rhysb123 said:


> @Cosk It's a focusing issue - within a few metres it's not too bad (especially now that I've micro adjusted on the 7D), but anything with a bit of distance, say 6+ metres and its open to guessing what it will do - in/out focus. I cant trust it. Maybe I've got a bad copy.



Was it always this way for you? There is a chance your micro-adjustment may be incorrect. Make a note of your settings and reset to zero. See what happens. If it's still bad, don't throw out the baby with the bathwater. Get it checked out. It's often a very simple matter. 

Regarding CA, Lightroom can be setup to automatically fix that on Import. (see Lens Corrections)

PW


----------



## vuilang (Jul 29, 2012)

how about:
OUT: 50,85,70-2002.8
IN: 70-200 2.8 IS II
the 70-200II is just as sharp as [email protected] plus very convienience lens for wedding. To me, It doesnt matter how many lens you have, it's about what lens can you use.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 29, 2012)

vuilang said:


> how about:
> OUT: 50,85,70-2002.8
> IN: 70-200 2.8 IS II
> the 70-200II is just as sharp as [email protected] plus very convienience lens for wedding. To me, It doesnt matter how many lens you have, it's about what lens can you use.



+1.....why carry many lenses


----------



## Menace (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd also suggest get 70-200 2.8II but keep the 50 1.4 for low light use


----------



## Northstar (Jul 29, 2012)

Menace said:


> I'd aldo suggest get 70-200 2.8II but keep the 50 1.4 for low light use



Agree W/ Vuilang, menace and Dylan..dump the 85 and 70-200 and upgrade to the 70-200 2.8ii, it's as good or better than the 135. So it comes down to whether or not you need the f2 vs f2.8?

I wouldn't sell the 50 1.4 though, you should keep at least one 1.4 lens in the bag... and you won't get much $ for it anyways...maybe $275, that's not worth not having one...IMO


----------



## rhysb123 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I used the 85mm again today- something is not right with it. 

...but I love it as 85mm on my 5D and also as 135mm on my 7D.

I've decided to send it back and get it looked at. 

I won't be getting the 135mm L. I'm going to give the 85mm another shot - I may even buy another one and see how I get on. I'm also considering the Sigma 85mm f/1.4. 

Thanks to everyone for their opinions, much appreciated.

Cheers

Rhys.

PS - Sigma 85mm f/1.4 - a worthy contender?


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2012)

The 135L is stunning. Love it on both crop and FF. Use it on crop for reach, then swap it on the 5D for distance candids.

I shoot all primes on two bodies. The 135L is one of the keys in my trio of primes. 8)


----------

